# Speedfan does not recognise laptop fans



## SlashRevolver (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi, i have a new Samsung R710 laptop, and have noticed that the case fan only comes on when it is overheating, ie when i am playing a game. I was looking for software to control fan speed, or set the temperature threshold lower. I was advised by samsung to download speedfan, which i did, but it does not recognise any fans. Any suggestions ? thanks


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Take a look in Device Manager to see if you have any yellow exclaimation mark items such as "SM Bus Controller". It is an indication your chipset drivers are missing.


----------



## SlashRevolver (Mar 28, 2007)

No, everything is normal in device manager
I can't see SM bus controller anywhere, but everything is fine otherwise


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Contact the author of SpeedFan via email after visiting the website to look for your MB/processor combo. Your processor/MB combination may not be detected. The SpeedFan website should have some information on your combo if it is detected (or not).

-- Tom


----------



## SlashRevolver (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok i will try that. Does anyone know any other programs which can control fan speeds ?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi SlashRevolver,

Your MB/processor may not support temperature sensors that are recognized by Speedfan despite the fact that your rig apparently has a fan, or it may not have any which, of course, Speedfan would not be able to detect.

-- Tom


----------

